# sidecar or bedrail- pillowtop mattress??



## LizD (Feb 22, 2002)

ola-

it's been years since cosleeping with dd, now 10- and we have a newborn. His first month he and I slept alone on a queen mattress on the floor- dh slept in the spare room to get rest (quite fine by me!). Yesterday our new enormous king sized bed arrived. egad! I was not prepared for the difference the pillowtop makes, and insisted at least on taking it off the frame. Just the box spring and mtrs come to 24" off the floor. I had an awful night- after months of being on the floor (before the birth too) I think I was scared *I* was going to fall off!

So now I wonder...

are there any guardrails that work ok for thick mattresses? ours is 18". This would be my preference...

Do people like the armsreach cosleeper? I could probably use it up to the weight limit as it would just fit the space btwn bed and wall, so baby sitting/climbing would be less of a concern...

Pushing the bed against the wall wouldn't work well for the room. I could get a hand-me-down crib from someone and use that as a cosleeper, but it is just so much easier to have them in with you. And this babe is so high need so far I don't know if he'd even sleep in a cosleeper- up until now he only sleeps in a bed if I am there too. If we put him in the paknplay bassinette or the lovely organic futon moses basket we've got fifteen minutes tops. He's in arms all day.

Any advice for the bed situation would be appreciated. Years ago we moved a lot so had futons, loft beds/playyard arrangements, etc- but also had a very mellow baby.


----------



## Destinye (Aug 27, 2003)

Hi there

This sounds like my baby (my dh slept on the sofa last night oops!) we do have an Amby mobile bed she likes but mostly she likes to sleep with me, naturally enough. However I really do like the Amby bed a lot and so does she, its the only thing she has consistently slept in other than with me, for naps and part of the night too (for various reasons). Anyhow just a suggestion if the co-sleeper/crib side car does not work or you want a good place for naps sometimes...

Destinye

www.ambybaby.com


----------



## MomInFlux (Oct 23, 2003)

I seem to be plugging for these guys today: http://www.snugtuckpillow.com/. I think it would accommodate an extra thick mattress and be what you're looking for.


----------

